# Yer tis



## Dezi (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, Ours on a cold morning

Dezi


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

lol does look a little nippy out


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2009)

what a great picture - she does look a bit chilly, bless


----------



## 888dee (Jun 22, 2009)

very cool... boom boom...

I'll get me coat shall I?


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice van Dezi, guess your fully winterized then.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's mine at Nantcol Waterfalls at Easter no snow there .Mines fully summerised
Rob


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

*Mines fully party-ised*

Balloons found washed up on Arran beach. Its the party capital of Scotland!!


----------



## 888dee (Jun 22, 2009)

like that a lot!!

what's it like of the road? does it feel top heavy?


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

888dee said:


> like that a lot!!
> 
> what's it like of the road? does it feel top heavy?



Hi, thanks, no not at all. Can go anywhere. Fitted the pickup with airbag suspension after I bought it but before it was delivered. Perfect balance at 40lb psi. Even better at 50 but brake compensation suffers. Though you know its onthe back . Derek.


----------

